# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  فيلم وثائقي عن تشريح جثة مايكل جاكسون يثير استنكارا

## الحصن نيوز

طالب منفذو وصية مايكل جاكسون بالغاء بث فيلم وثائقي عن تشريح جثة المغني على قناة ديسكوفري الاميركية، وهو امر يعتبرونه ينم عن "قلة احساس" و"قلة ذوق فظيعة".



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

